# Gurdwara Layout



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 19, 2004)

Do you think all Gurdwaras should follow a same-set of basic layout rules that all Gurdwaras should have?
I have seen Gurdwaras that have pictures of the 10 human Gurus around on the wall, symbols of the khanda, and also lit diya lamps near Guruji. Do you think this is wrong?

Personally I think that the rules for Gurdwara should be as follows:
1. No paintings, images or statues of beings. No symbols [i.e.khanda].
If Gurdwara wants to decorate the walls they should write Gurumukhi words in a fancy way on the wall, words like 'IK ONKAR', 'WAHEGURU' or the mool mantar would be appropriate.
2. No ritualistic devices [lamps incense etc.]
3. Basic colour layout [i.e. plain colour walls, not huge contrasts in colour that would be an eyesore].
4. Langar kitchen and library/offices/meditation rooms downstairs with two prayer rooms containing Guruji upstairs, karah prashad to be handed out in the corridor between these prayer halls. Langar kitchen to serve different range of food on different days [i.e. one day Indian food, next day English etc.]
5. Granthi reading Guruji should be reading into microphone and volume should be at a reasonable level so that the congregation can hear but can still relaxingly listen.

Well I guess there is more but yeah, that's what I think. Feel free to share views.

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Arvind (Jul 20, 2004)

About same layout - I both agree and disagree at the same time. 

Yes, these are ok:
1. Gurmukhi words, quotes
2. Symbols such as Khanda
3. Plain colors layout
4. Public address system, and voice quality
5. Classes for people interested to know more about Sikhi, as well as classes for Staff to make them aware of technological changes happening around, and surrounding cultural and religious diversity

No, these are not ok:
1. Paintings of the Gurus. Also other paintings, images or statues of beings.
2. Diya Lamps, incense (to the extent of suffocation)
3. Money Golak

Present situations or existing practices are fine for: (Can be taken as Nice to have features)
1. Langar kitchen and library/offices/meditation rooms
2. Serving of Prashad
3. Langar kitchen


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 20, 2004)

ThinkingOne said:
			
		

> Yes, these are ok:
> 2. Symbols such as Khanda


I agree with everything you said except the khanda thing. I don't think there should be any symbols in the Gurdwara. The khanda isn't a prayer and it doesn't have any special powers, since it doesn't exist withing Guruji I don't think it should be on the walls. [Gurumukhi words would be ok because they exist in Guruji anyway].

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Arvind (Jul 20, 2004)

I knew you were going to get back on this point 

Nowhere has anyone said, that one should converse using words in Guru Granth Sahib ji only, OR use only the symbols used there in, in Gurudwaras.

Why I included this : Khanda may not be a prayer, but any shape in this universe has got certain energy level attached to it. And I believe, khanda symbol has positive energy, hence special powers.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 20, 2004)

ThinkingOne said:
			
		

> Why I included this : Khanda may not be a prayer, but any shape in this universe has got certain energy level attached to it. And I believe, khanda symbol has positive energy, hence special powers.


This is when it becomes an idol...

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Arvind (Jul 20, 2004)

Making something an idol is upto perception of an individual, and needs proper awareness. That way, some might be even bowing to Guru Granth Sahib ji in the same spirit as that in moorti-pooja i.e. idol-worship. Sikhism doesnt support idol-worship


----------



## etinder (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree to thinking that if u see the current scenario what in reality is happening most of the sikh population is doing idol worship of Guru Granth sahib  ji not reading, learning the words of the guru but just bowing their heads .
wht do u think?


----------

